

Artificial Intelligence has crushed all human records in 2048 - n3mes1s
http://www.randalolson.com/2015/04/27/artificial-intelligence-has-crushed-all-human-records-in-2048-heres-how-the-ai-pulled-it-off/40#22498940

======
n3mes1s
discussion on stackoverflow:

[https://stackoverflow.com/questions/22342854/what-is-the-
opt...](https://stackoverflow.com/questions/22342854/what-is-the-optimal-
algorithm-for-the-game-2048/22498940#22498940)

